# nothing in my life



## safc1973

never had sex in months not even a kiss on the cheek,dont know what to do ,i work hard but all the money goes on bills so cant really do anything on a weekend basically my life is ****


----------



## Sandman2016

I completely understand where you are right now, im in the same boat. Its really hard to keep putting one foot infront of the other.


----------



## Vinnydee

How often do you go to places where you can meet women? If you do not have enough money left for some fun, either lower your expenses or get a better paying job. I went to college and worked 3 part time jobs. I had my own apartment and had more than a kiss almost every week. You are better served by doing something rather than feeling sorry for yourself. I come from poor parents who never attended a day in school. I have 43 scars on me from fights when I lived in Government Assisted Housing. I got out of there by joining the Army and saving my money. When I was discharged I had a skill and money in the back. I went to a City school on the GI bill so it cost me nothing more than the cost of the books.

Without ambition and drive, your life is not going to get much better. BTW, I have ADHD, Chronic Insomnia, General Anxiety and been treated for all of that plus Depression for most of my life. Yet, I did what it took to make my life better and so can you. Only you can change your life if you stop making excuses and feeling sorry for yourself. I do not think many felt as bad as I used to when I woke up every day trying to find a reason to live. I did something about it and no one helped me. I have been on my own since I was 17 and while my friends were working at the Mall for minimum wage and happy with their jobs because it did not require a lot of hard work, I was working 70 hour weeks to get ahead. I started as a messenger and then a truck driver and now own 25% of the business. Not born with a silver spoon in my mouth or a penny to my name. I made my life what it is and so can you. Posting about things is not like getting up and going on interviews for better jobs every day. Go back to school even if it is a tade school. There are so many ways to improve your love and personal life out there but it requires that you want to and do something about it.

Good luck. My medicine cabinet may be filled with prescription drugs and I may have seen some free public psychologist but my life is heaven now and I only have me to thank for it. If I can do it, so can you. Hint: go to a place where there are a lot of single women and buy the cheapest drink they sell, like soda and nurse that sucker until you find a girl who likes you. It is not difficult to get girls if you get out there and talk to as many as you can. The law of averages will eventually hook you up.


----------



## brooklynAnn

safc1973 said:


> never had sex in months not even a kiss on the cheek,dont know what to do ,i work hard but all the money goes on bills so cant really do anything on a weekend basically my life is ****


How old are you? Is it possible for you to start attending night classes? You have to start making changes in your life in preparation for the life you want. Start small, look at the things you need vs what you want. Then, look at your expenses, do you need all the things you are paying for. Go from there. 

What do you want to do for the future? Getting an education will enable you to start earning more. So figure what you want from life and get cracking.


----------



## jorgegene

most of us here have been there. some of us, that's why were here.

you know life is a long series of peaks and valleys, and the transition between those two.

we look back at our lives and see where we've been and where the peaks were, where the valleys were.

i was in a low valley a few years ago, and really never thought i'd make it to the mountain top again, but i did.

see; that's the thing. when were down in the valley, we think we'll be there forever, but we won't.

we keep on truckin' and things will turn our way eventually. many times, the least when we expect it.


----------



## Ynot

Nobody is coming to save you!


----------



## safc1973

has your life changed mine is more the same i do have a better day job but i dont know when i wrote this but i stll at this moment have only had sex 2 times in over a year and as for kiss nothing in at least 2 years


----------

